# Banco Espirito Santo



## Stoort (Jul 30, 2012)

I have just recently opened up a bank account with BES. The bank manager could not have been more helpful. Not only did he help me with issues about opening up the account but he personally contacted the Town hall when I had a question about water meters. He also offered to help me with anything non bank-related. A bloody decent bloke and a far cry from the banking service that I experience in the UK.
Anyway I digress, I have come back to the UK and the BES have sent me my debit card and pin. I'd like to bank online but I find the BES website not user-friendly (even in English) Is there a simple shortcut to get registered online. 
(I may need to phone my BES bank manager, but I don't want to look like a computer novice !)


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

We were given our Internet banking stuff when we opened our accounts. Have you got a green card with a grid of numbers on one side (looks like a spreadsheet)? 

You need this and a logon code, which if I remember rightly came in one of those perforated envelopes like a PIN number.


----------



## Stoort (Jul 30, 2012)

Yes we got the perforated envelope with the logon code delivered but we never got the spreadsheet you speak of...


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You need that, it's about the size of a credit card, you can't log in without it, you should have got it at the time you opened account.
Can't remember now but you might need to authorize-authenticate card at a multibanco not easy from Scotland.


----------



## jerryceltner (May 15, 2012)

We bank with BPI and the staff there talked us through everything and set us up for internet banking. We received the credit card size card with a series of numbers on it sent to our UK address.
The first thing I did as did not understand it's use was to throw it away....silly me but once understood a new one was issued.
We now have one with a 4 digit code and I need glasses to read the numbers.....lol .... but internet banking is great and so easy to pay and check balances etc. BPI have a very good english version on the internet banking site....well pleased and dead easy. :juggle:


----------

